# Upgrading my crap computer



## juggernaut911 (Mar 4, 2007)

Ok, my birthday money and other money gives me a nice number (to me ne way). so since my computer is sooooo slow, I wanna upgrade.
I wanna upgrade my:
Processor (NEED)
RAM (NEED)
and now: MOTHERBOARD (NEED)

I only have around $210'ish and REALLY want/need the first 3. please provide input!!!
I'm browsing http://www.tpi-us.com

thnx!


----------



## jon_jon (Mar 4, 2007)

QUOTE(juggernaut911 @ Mar 4 2007 said:


> Ok, my birthday money and other money gives me a nice number (to me ne way). so since my computer is sooooo slow, I wanna upgrade.
> I wanna upgrade my:
> Processor (NEED)
> RAM (NEED)
> ...



If you want to upgrade parts of the computer, you need to start by listing the system specs of your current system including CPU, motherboard, type and amount of memory, video card and power supply.  The monitor and keyboard are independent.  If you upgrade the processor, most likely you will need to upgrade your motherboard and possibly your memory depending on how old your system is.


----------



## skullstatue (Mar 4, 2007)

If you upgrade your CPU and RAM you will certainly need to upgrade your motherboard. Unfortunately, 200 dollars probably won't cut it. Please post your current system specifications......

Edit:
lol,
beat me to it ^^^


----------



## azimov (Mar 4, 2007)

go to newegg.com, i dunno what tpi-us.com is but newegg is alot better.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Mar 4, 2007)

how do I figure out all the techincal specs in my PC?


----------



## azimov (Mar 4, 2007)

download cpu-z http://www.cpuid.com/cpuz.php

If you want a new Processor all you need to know is the socket type. For ram you look for DDR speed. That app will tell you your proccesor socket type and ram speed. But depending on how 'crappy' your comp is you might have to upgrade motherboard to like skullstatue said.


----------



## jtroye32 (Mar 4, 2007)

210 will not cut it


----------



## juggernaut911 (Mar 4, 2007)

thnx!!! I'll try it out


----------



## jtroye32 (Mar 4, 2007)

it might actually... depending on how much you want to upgrade. what are you going to be using it for?


----------



## azimov (Mar 4, 2007)

QUOTE(jtroye32 @ Mar 4 2007 said:


> 210 will not cut it



Not necessarily, you can get 1gig ram and a decent cpu for about 200 on newegg.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Mar 4, 2007)

and thats wut I'm looking for!


----------



## Caoimhin (Mar 4, 2007)

But you must make sure that the CPU and RAM will work well with one another and also with the motherboard.


----------



## adgloride (Mar 4, 2007)

You maybe better working out what you need to make your pc better.  You'll probably need a new mobo to go with the new CPU.  New ram and a processor.  Then you may find you need a better graphics card, sound board and so on.  It might be better using it as a second computer and just buying a new pc.  A new pc is pretty cheap now.  Or maybe you could just look for one on ebay with all the basics already in mobo, processor etc.... you then just have to take parts out of your old pc like the harddrives, dvd drive etc....


----------



## juggernaut911 (Mar 4, 2007)

ummm... ok?

I dont want a new computer, just to upgrade (hence the title) my current 1! thnx for the program, it helped (alot)! I'll see if I can grab junk off the old family computer. think the power button broke or something... or processor burned up! lol wont tell my dad if I stripping it...


----------



## H8TR (Mar 4, 2007)

$210 isn't gonna get you much. With a little more (or maybe a lot more) you can do this

Intel Core 2 Duo E4300 1.8GHz 2MB Cache
MSI P4M890M-L LGA 775 Motherboard
Buffalo DDR2-667 Budget RAM

Total = $325

If you have to stick to that 100% the best I could do is this
Intel Pentium D 820 2.8GHz 2MB Cache This place only seems to sell two Pentium D Models. The Presler core Pentium D's are much better than the Smithfield core. The other PD that this store has is more than the above Intel C2D so no point in getting that.
MSI P4M890M-L LGA 775 Motherboard
Buffalo DDR2-667 Budget RAM

Total = $239

Also, could you tell us what specs your computer has. If by an upgrade you mean Celeron D (Lets say you currently have a PIII), that can easily be done with $210.


----------



## azimov (Mar 4, 2007)




----------



## azimov (Mar 4, 2007)

QUOTE(H8TR @ Mar 4 2007 said:


> If you have to stick to that 100% the best I could do is this
> Intel Pentium D 820 2.8GHz 2MB Cache This place only seems to sell two Pentium D Models. The Presler core Pentium D's are much better than the Smithfield core. The other PD that this store has is more than the above Intel C2D so no point in getting that.
> MSI P4M890M-L LGA 775 Motherboard
> Buffalo DDR2-667 Budget RAM
> ...



That looks good


----------



## juggernaut911 (Mar 4, 2007)

this is wut I'm looking at:
 Intel Pentium 4 640 Prescott 3.2GHz
MOBO

looks good and supports eachother (i think)

looking for RAM lil later when I get the bascis out of the way...


----------



## H8TR (Mar 5, 2007)

Yeah, that's a good combo. If I had known that you wanted to buy it from somewhere else, I would used Newegg.com. Wondering if Newegg will ever come to Canada. They were supposed to but never did.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Mar 5, 2007)

YAY!!! i'm smart!!! lol looking for RAM now with that good cheap deal


----------



## juggernaut911 (Mar 5, 2007)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?...N82E16820141121
will that work with my processor?


----------



## juggernaut911 (Mar 5, 2007)

hello?

I dont know how to check...


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 5, 2007)

My suggestion is to avoid cheap ram although that seems to be halfway decent for general use (see later though and do not think about overclocking), every who does not want to load a site it is pqi TURBO 512MB 184-Pin DDR SDRAM DDR 400 
It is not the CPU you need to worry about when it comes to RAM support but the motherboard. The board you linked about supports DDR2 so I would try and look for that, they should have dual support though. As much as it goes pains me to say but if you have 512 ram already you may not see that much of a difference.

Some more advice none theless, dual core processors are nice but quad core are nicer. This has no bearing on you though except to say when quad core are launched/ gain some acceptance you can expect to see a drop in prices across the board (some are already falling in anticipation and intels adverts are typically deceptive).

I agree with most others though, you might be able to do a little bit of damage with that amount of cash but that is really one component sort of money, a decent hard drive or two coupled with a well set up OS would make for a nice performance increase.

As for your original list regardless of what is under the hood it is the screen you are staring at and the keyboard and mouse you control it with so a nice bit of expenditure now could place you in good stead for when you finally do upgrade (come back with $400 and then we can talk)

Also any word on the current specs, it may be possible to revise the $400 if you can reuse a bunch of stuff?


----------



## tetsuya (Mar 5, 2007)

I'm not sure what you will be doing with the computer but to let you know the board you getting has on board video. It doesnt have a AGP slot. So if you want better graphic you'll need a PCIe vid card.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Mar 5, 2007)

wut???

RAM is a no no?
I have like 55-60 free for RAM


----------



## BoneMonkey (Mar 5, 2007)

if you upgrade your computer with a crappy upgrade your still going to have a crappy computer i say save up and get a new one


----------



## juggernaut911 (Mar 5, 2007)

its a good upgrade...


----------



## juggernaut911 (Mar 5, 2007)

I'm gonna go thru the old broke PC for parts first (RAM mainly)


----------



## Bill Gates03 (Mar 5, 2007)

Does anyone here like CyberPowerPC? I have heard good and bad things about them.


----------



## skullstatue (Mar 5, 2007)

No, I would check iBuyPower first, they may have better prices....
http://www.ibuypower.com/

Oh, they look pretty good. Too bad I'm looking for a Laptop right now though. I thought they allowed you to customize the specifications....


----------



## juggernaut911 (Mar 5, 2007)

with the upgrades, I'm looking to buy PC games too! any suggestions?

I like so far:

Guild Wars
2142
Halo 1


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 5, 2007)

The first and 3rd title are not that much of a stretch if you run them without fancy options and a lowish res but the second (2142= battlefield I take it) you can forget about for that budget (a good enough graphics cart would take it all).

Either way until you get your current specs posted (cpuz which was already linked will be good enough for a start and is nice enough to give you several output options to copy and paste) there is not that much people can do to help.
+1 to sgadzookie80 as well, especially if you want a games playing machine.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Mar 6, 2007)

I really want Halo and Guild! I also will do (LATER) Half Life Series (the best) and WoW (maybe not)

need good video card and I cant take one that my Dad orderd 2 of! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 yay me


----------



## jon_jon (Mar 6, 2007)

QUOTE(juggernaut911 @ Mar 4 2007 said:


> how do I figure out all the techincal specs in my PC?



If you have your computer manual, it should be listed on it.  Otherwise if you know the Brand and model of your PC, do a google search and you should find its specs.

The CPU and MB you linked to at Newegg is not a bad duo.  Unfortunately, with that option, you will likely need new memory (DDR2), graphics card (PCIe) and a new power supply (one that supports PCIe) to go along with it unless your computer is only 1-2 years old.

So go back to your PC and find out the brand name and the model so we can recommend a doable upgrade without having to upgrade 5 different components.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Mar 6, 2007)

Dell: OptiPlex GX110


why new power supply?


----------



## juggernaut911 (Mar 6, 2007)

I'm thinking I actually will get a new computer off Ebay or tpi/newegg. probably custom if from tpi. I might be able to score a deal (if lucky) but if going the whole 9 yardrs, take like another year of saving up...


----------



## jon_jon (Mar 6, 2007)

The reason why a new power supply is necessary is because your Dell PS is only 110-200W depending on the type of chassis you have.  This will probably not provide sufficient power your new components.  The 2 components that require the most power are your graphics card and your CPU.  If you upgrade to the motherboard that you mentioned from your previous post, that motherboard only accepts the newer PCIe graphics card.  PCIe graphics cards require a separate power cable that only newer power supplies have.  Essentially if you are going to upgrade, you will probably need to upgrade all 5 components (CPU, motherboard, graphics card, memory and power supply).  I would save up at least $400 before attempting this major upgrade.


This is from Dell's website regarding your computer specs.  Since most of Dell's computers are configurable, you don't know the exact components inside your computer unless you have the original order form.

Technical Specifications: Dell™ OptiPlex™ GX110 System User's Guide
Processor  Ports 
Memory  Key Combinations 
System Information  Controls and Indicators 
Graphics and Video  Power 
Audio (Optional)  Physical 
Expansion Bus  Environmental 
Drives   

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Processor 
Microprocessor type Intel Pentium III microprocessor 
Internal cache 32-kilobyte (KB) first-level (16-KB data cache; 16-KB instruction cache) 
Level 2 (L2) cache memory integrated 256-KB at full microprocessor speed 
Math coprocessor internal to Pentium III microprocessor 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Memory 
Architecture 100-megahertz (MHz) synchronous dynamic random-access memory (SDRAM) 
Dual in-line memory module (DIMM) sockets two (non-error checking and correction [ECC]) 
DIMM capacities 32-, 64-, 128-, and 256-megabyte (MB) SDRAM 
System random-access memory (RAM) 32 to 512 MB 
Basic input/output system (BIOS) address F0000h 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

System Information 
System chip set Intel 810e 
Data bus width 64 bits 
Address bus width 32 bits 
DMA channels eight 
Interrupts 15 
System BIOS Desktop Management Interface (DMI) 2.0s- and system management BIOS 2.3-compliant BIOS in 4-megabit (Mb) flash chip 
System clock 100 or 133 MHz (matches external bus speed) 
Network interface controller 3Com 3c905c 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Graphics and Video 
Graphics architecture Intel Dynamic Video Memory (DVM) technology 
Graphics accelerator Intel Direct Accelerated Graphics Port (AGP) 2D and 3D graphics accelerator 
Display cache 4-MB, 133-MHz synchronous dynamic random-access memory (SDRAM) 
Graphics memory Dynamically assigned from system memory 
Video resolutions 
(display supports some or all of these resolutions) 640 x 480 pixels; 85 hertz (Hz) max refresh rate with 16.7 million colors
800 x 600 pixels; 85 Hz max refresh rate with 16.7 million colors
1024 x 786 pixels; 85 Hz max refresh rate with 16.7 million colors
1152 x 864 pixels; 85 Hz max refresh rate with 16.7 million colors
1280 x 1024 pixels; 85 Hz max refresh rate with 16.7 million colors
1600 x 1200 pixels; 75 Hz max refresh rate with 256 colors 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Audio (Optional) 
Audio type Sound Blaster emulation 
Audio controller Analog Devices AD1881 AC97 Codec 
Stereo conversion 16 bit (analog-to-digital and digital-to-analog) 
Interfaces: 
Internal
PCI bus/AC97 
External
stereo line-in minijack;
microphone-in minijack;
headphones/speakers-out minijack 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Expansion Bus 
Bus types Peripheral Component Interconnect (PCI), Industry-Standard Architecture (ISA)* 
Bus speed PCI—33 MHz
ISA—8.33 MHz 
Small-form-factor chassis
expansion-card connectors:  
Standard PCI riser board
two PCI expansion slots 
Low-profile chassis
expansion-card connectors:  
Standard PCI riser board
three PCI expansion slots 
Optional PCI/ISA riser board
one PCI expansion slot; one ISA expansion slot; one shared PCI/ISA expansion slot  
Midsize chassis 
expansion-card connectors:  
Standard PCI riser board
five PCI expansion slots 
Optional PCI/ISA riser board
two PCI expansion slots; two ISA expansion slots; one shared PCI/ISA expansion slot 
Mini tower chassis
expansion-card connectors:  
Standard PCI riser board
five PCI expansion slots 
Optional PCI/ISA riser board
three PCI expansion slots; two ISA expansion slots; two shared PCI/ISA expansion slots 
PCI expansion-card connector size 120 pins 
PCI expansion-card connector data width (maximum) 32 bits 
ISA expansion-card connector size 98 pins 
ISA expansion-card connector data width (maximum) 16 bits 
*If you choose one of the optional riser boards with ISA expansion-card connectors, evaluate the performance of any ISA expansion cards on a single system before you order other ISA riser boards. Dell recommends this step due to the broad range of ISA implementations in the computer industry.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Drives 
Externally accessible bays: 
Small-form-factor chassis
one 3.5-inch bay for a 3.5-inch diskette drive; one 5.25-inch bay for a removable media device (slim-height devices only) 
Low-profile chassis
one 3.5-inch bay for a 3.5-inch diskette drive; one 5.25-inch bay for a removable media device 
Mini tower chassis
one 3.5-inch bay for a 3.5-inch diskette drive; three 5.25-inch bays for removable media devices 
Internally accessible bays: 
Small-form-factor chassis
one bay for a 1-inch-high enhanced integrated drive electronics (EIDE) hard-disk drive 
Low-profile chassis
one bay for a 1-inch-high EIDE hard-disk drive 
Mini tower chassis
two 3.5-inch bays for either one or two 1-inch-high hard-disk drives, or one 1-inch-high hard-disk drive and one 1.6-inch-high hard-disk drive 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ports 
Externally accessible: 
Serial (data terminal equipment [DTE])
two 9-pin connectors; 16550-compatible 
Parallel
25-hole connector (bidirectional) 
Video
15-hole connector (on video card) 
Integrated network interface controller (NIC)
RJ45 connector 
Personal System/2 (PS/2)-style keyboard
6-pin mini-Deutsche Industrie Norm (DIN) 
PS/2-compatible mouse
6-pin mini-DIN 
Universal Serial Bus (USB)
two USB-compliant connectors 
Internally accessible: 
Primary EIDE hard-disk drive
40-pin connector on PCI local bus 
Secondary EIDE hard-disk drive
40-pin connector on PCI local bus 
Diskette drive
34-pin connector 
Remote Wake Up
3-pin connector 
Fan
3-pin connector 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Key Combinations 
 restarts (reboots) the system 
 toggles microprocessor speeds on 101-key keyboard (in MS-DOS real mode only) 
 toggles microprocessor speeds on 102-key keyboard (in MS-DOS real mode only) 
 or  starts embedded System Setup (during power-on system test [POST] only) 
 or  automatically starts (boots) the system from the network environment specified by the managed boot agent (MBA) rather than from one of the devices in the System Setup Boot Sequence option 
 launches the utility partition (if installed) during system start-up 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Controls and Indicators 
Reset control push button (no reset button on small-form-factor systems) 
Power control push button 
Power indicators green light-emitting diode (LED) on riser board—blinking green in sleep state; dual-color LED on front panel—green for power, yellow for diagnostics 
Hard-disk drive access indicator green LED 
Link integrity indicator (on optional integrated NIC connector) green LED for 10-Mb operation; orange LED for 100-Mb operation 
Activity indicator (on optional integrated NIC connector) yellow LED 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Power 
DC power supply: 
Wattage
small-form-factor chassis: 110 watts (W);
low-profile chassis: 145 W;
midsize chassis: 200 W;
mini tower chassis: 200 W 
Heat dissipation
small-form-factor chassis: 808 BTU/hr (nominal);
low-profile chassis: 808 BTU/hr (nominal);
midsize chassis: 913 BTU/hr (nominal);
mini tower chassis: 913 BTU/hr (nominal) 
Voltage
90 to 135 volts (V) at 60 Hz; 180 to 265 V at 50 Hz 
Backup battery 3-V CR2032 coin cell 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Physical 
Small-form-factor chassis:  
Height
9.1 centimeters (cm) (3.6 inches) 
Width
31.8 cm (12.5 inches) 
Depth
37.8 cm (14.9 inches) 
Weight
6.6 kilograms (kg) (14.5 pounds [lb]) 
Low-profile chassis:  
Height
10.9 cm (4.3 inches) 
Width
40.9 cm (16.1 inches) 
Depth
43.7 cm (17.2 inches) 
Weight
10.9 kg (24 lb) 
Midsize chassis: 
Height
16.5 cm (6.5 inches) 
Width
41.9 cm (16.5 inches) 
Depth
44.5 cm (17.5 inches) 
Weight
12.7 kg (28 lb) 
Mini tower chassis:  
Height
44.4 cm (17.5 inches) 
Width
20.6 cm (8.1 inches) 
Depth
43.7 cm (17.2 inches) 
Weight
14.9 kg (33.0 lb) or more, depending on options installed 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Environmental 
Temperature: 
Operating
10 to 35 Celsius Â [50 to 95 Fahrenheit [F]) 
Storage
–40 to 65C (–40 to 149F) 
Relative humidity 20% to 80% (noncondensing) 
Maximum vibration: 
Operating
0.25 gravities (G) at 3 to 200 Hz at 1 octave/min 
Storage
0.5 G at 3 to 200 Hz at 1 octave/min 
Maximum shock: 
Operating
bottom half-sine pulse with a change in velocity of 20 inches/sec (50.8 cm/sec) 
Storage
27-G faired square wave with a velocity change of 200 inches/sec (508 cm/sec) 
Altitude: 
Operating
–16 to 3048 meters (m) (–50 to 10,000 feet [ft]) 
Storage
–16 to 10,600 m (–50 to 35,000 ft)


----------



## juggernaut911 (Mar 7, 2007)

BAREBONE
and
P4 3.0 processor

Will that work? is that all I need? (I HAVE A HARDDRIVE FOR IT) I dont wanna waste my money and it wont work... >_>

If it will, I will sell my current one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thank you (again) in advance,
juggernaut911


----------



## shaffaaf27 (Mar 7, 2007)

im here if you need more RAM


----------



## juggernaut911 (Mar 7, 2007)

wuh???


----------



## James Kudo (Mar 7, 2007)

QUOTE(juggernaut911 @ Mar 7 2007 said:


> wuh???




It was a joke, look at his username.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Mar 7, 2007)

*sigh* >_> haha...


----------



## jtroye32 (Mar 7, 2007)

QUOTE(skullstatue @ Mar 4 2007 said:


> No, I would check iBuyPower first, they may have better prices....
> http://www.ibuypower.com/
> 
> Oh, they look pretty good. Too bad I'm looking for a Laptop right now though. I thought they allowed you to customize the specifications....



www.powernotebooks.com


----------



## juggernaut911 (Mar 8, 2007)

does IBM suck?


----------



## juggernaut911 (Mar 8, 2007)

this is why I'm wandering: http://www.geeks.com/details.asp?invtid=621910U-1B&cat=SYS

just dont want crap about, "OHH!!!!! Core 2 Duo blah blah blah, I suck! P4 sucks leg man!!!!!!" kinda crap!!! I had enough of that! It's a series upgrade for me ( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) and I would love a computer surpassing a GHZ of processor! more than 128MB RAM! not the oldest looking computer in the world!

so please keep insults to ur self!!!! I am getting very irratated on IRC and stuff!


----------



## juggernaut911 (Mar 8, 2007)

I'm gonna buy that sexy black beast!!!

heres wut the info sais:
Features/Specifications:

* IBM IntelliStation M Pro P4 2.4GHZ system

* General Features:
* Microsoft Windows XP Professional pre-installed w/COA
* Intel Pentium 4 2.4 GHz processor
* 256 MB RAM
* 40 GB hard drive
* CD-ROM drive
* 1.44 MB floppy drive
* 250 ZIP drive
* Matrox 32 MB AGP video card with DVI conncector
* Integrated audio
* Integrated 10/100 Ethernet

* Motherboard Features:
* One (1) 4x AGP slot (occupied)
* Five (5) PCI slots
* Four (4) DIMM sockets (two occupied)

* Case Features:
* Two (2) 5.25-inch external drive bays (one occupied)
* Two (2) 3.5-inch external bay (occupied)
* Two (2) 3.5-inch internal bay (one occupied)
* 340-watt power supply (100-240V, 50/60 Hz)

* Case Dimensions:
* 18.5 x 7 x 19-inches (H x W x D, approximate)

* Regulatory Approvals:
* FCC
* UL

Package Includes:

* IBM IntelliStation M Pro P4 2.4GHZ system
* Microsoft Windows XP Professional pre-installed w/COA
* Power cord

Additional Information:

* Notes:

* P/N: 6219-10U

* Product Requirements:

* DVI Monitor
* Keyboard and Mouse
* Available power outlet





looks good right??? and its $213 *TOTAL* that means with shipping!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 me equal HAPPY


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 8, 2007)

For $200 that is not bad but that fact it only has 256 ram and * Matrox 32 MB AGP video card means there is next to no chance of it being upgraded to a reasonable spec and you playing the games you listed when it arrives or after a bit of investment. It would be perfect for office and general use but little else.

The HDD will probably not be great and the fact it appears it does not even ship with a CD writer means you will probably need to inject some further cash which would be better served buying a better system in the first place.

For the money though you could do worse, I guess this is welcome to high spec computing: it is expensive as hell (I spent around 10 times that amount a few weeks back and my machine is good but outclassed by a long way) and whatever efforts you make they will fell like they are never enough.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Mar 8, 2007)

Well I don't use/have a CD writer now. the RAM is fine. It can do the old games (the ones I like!) not all these ghetto new 1's. I will probably order this friday and recive Monday-Wednesday. I am excited!


----------



## juggernaut911 (Mar 9, 2007)

ordering tonight!!!!! (Thursday)

I'm guessing Monday or Tuesday it'll arrive! was looking at a couple of games and stuff... (Guild and Halo) anyone know about Oblivion?


----------



## 754boy (Mar 9, 2007)

QUOTE(juggernaut911 @ Mar 8 2007 said:


> ordering tonight!!!!! (Thursday)
> 
> I'm guessing Monday or Tuesday it'll arrive! was looking at a couple of games and stuff... (Guild and Halo) anyone know about Oblivion?



Well I know for sure Halo and Oblivion aint gonna run on that graphics card.   It only has 32mb of onboard memory. You might try to use the Oldblivion hack to get it to run, but I doubt it seriously. Oh yeah, Guild Wars aint gonna run either.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Mar 9, 2007)

yes it will! I saw the requirments!!! I'm good to go! ...aren't I???

any way, when my brother got his graphics card (he plays Oblivion/WoW/misc. with it) my dad accidently bought 2 saw I'll swip the other!!!


----------



## jon_jon (Mar 9, 2007)

The systems is not bad for $213 shipped.  It should serve your purpose of upgrading to a faster system for minimal cost.  The graphics card is upgradeable so you shouldn't have a problem upgrading it.  Just make sure the upgrade graphics card is AGP and not the newer PCIe 16x.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Mar 9, 2007)

well I'm switching from that crap to something from newegg (yes, I'm customizing it!) heres the links:

Case Mother Board RAM stick and my Processor of course!

and I am gonna sell my current computer for like 60-75 w/o Mouse/Keyboard/Harddrive

I am excited!!!
lalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalala
alalalala!!!!!!!!!!!11!!1!1!11one!!!1!!1!!!1!1!seven


----------



## friedchicken (Mar 9, 2007)

Can i assume you're outside of california and that you're not rushing to upgrade
Inel Core 2 Duo 
169.00 Shipped Retail
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?...N82E16819115013
ASRock 775Dual-VSTA LGA 775 VIA PT880 PRO ATX Intel Motherboard 25 Shipped when OEM instock/ 57 Retail. Gotta Have the "R" in link but it will redirect you to link w/o R when OEM not instock.
32.99 Shipped OEM
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?...82E16813157092R
CORSAIR XMS2 1GB (2 x 512MB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 675 (PC2 5400) Dual Channel Kit Desktop Memory - Retail
76.99 Free shipped Retail
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?...N82E16820145539

I recommend these parts for these reasons
1. e4300 is a great OCing chip.
2. Asrock got PCIE and AGP so you can upgrade videocard later and its a good cheap OCing board. Friend running 2.7ghz on stock fan w/ ddr400 corsair pro rams. but  the most appealing aspect is that you dont have to do a full system upgrade and keep your old rams but it seems like, no disrepect, you got a shit computer on 256mb rams. need 1gb nowadays.
3. Cant go wrong with Corsair and I THINK it can be used to OC.
Toal: assuming w/o tax 278-300.
Sorry Dude, that's the cheapest it'll go if you want to upgrade.

Edit: Hell, read the reviews for E4300 on anandtech or toms hardware guide. best bang for the buck. dont go for anything less than duo core 2, especially that weak prescott.
I would hop on that corsair too if i needed an upgrade.
You can also read about the Asrock on the forums and what people got out of it. 
Your video card cant take obilivion for sure. as a rule of thumb, you should have atleast recommended specs for the games instead of minimal. im not trying to sale but with 90 deficit, but correct me if im wrong to assume that you're still in your teens, there's always chores/grades for cash/mowing lawn for neighbors, and my once favorite, fake fundraisers to raise that cash.

Fake fundraisers gets you money the fastest. Go to Costco/Sams Club/bulk type stores. Get candies and go around selling them for uber profit claiming its for noble. For example, benefit school sport team (basketball, football, etc) or just plain out steal an idea from your school actual fundraiser. =) good luck.

Edit: haha i guess im a bit late on the response.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Mar 10, 2007)

does this MoBo have the Bios or wutever?
LINK YO!!!
I think it has it in the top left if u look!!!

thats the one I want!

heres updated list:
Case - Mother Board - Processor - RAM - Power Supply (almost forgot bout power supply!!!)


is that good? total is: $283.07!!! *thats* why I need to sell my current computer also!!!


----------



## juggernaut911 (Mar 10, 2007)

I cant tell if it has BIOS or not!!!!


----------



## friedchicken (Mar 10, 2007)

QUOTE(juggernaut911 @ Mar 9 2007 said:


> I cant tell if it has BIOS or not!!!!



I think you're asking if it has bios that support your CPU. if that is the case, MAYBE. Got the specs from the site:
CPU Type 	Core 2 Extreme / Core 2 Duo / Pentium D / Celeron
You might want to update the bios when you get it though. Seem like they updated some compatability issues.

IF otherwise and you want a straight up answer that if it comes with bios, yes, most definite. All motherboards comes with default bios for it.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Mar 10, 2007)

How about this?

this BIOS??? will it work with my new processor?

hope so cuz I noticed u didnt say it was compatible with P4 and I got scared!!!

thnx for saying that


----------



## friedchicken (Mar 10, 2007)

Maybe. Newegg is a good retailer though. There's always returns if it doesn't work, just a hassle.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Mar 10, 2007)

okay. thanks for ur help man! I'll hit the irc for more info!

tata 4 now!


----------



## CJL18 (Mar 10, 2007)

dude you cant do crap with that video card....and you said you want to play Oblivion LMFAO you need at least a 100 dollar videocard to play oblivino on low medium settings 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








....i hope you havent ordered that PC yet because you will be VERY dissapoointed not being able to play Halo, guildwars, and any ohher game 2004- from then on


----------



## juggernaut911 (Mar 10, 2007)

whoa ma'am!!! keep ur aftershave on!!! I have 1 on reserve so just keep cool!


----------



## CJL18 (Mar 10, 2007)

alright just trying to save you form making a huge mistake


----------



## juggernaut911 (Mar 10, 2007)

ok, I appreciate it!


----------



## jon_jon (Mar 10, 2007)

QUOTE(juggernaut911 @ Mar 10 2007 said:


> does this MoBo have the Bios or wutever?
> LINK YO!!!
> I think it has it in the top left if u look!!!
> 
> ...




I would review the specs of your components before getting the above combo.  The motherboard supports a PCIe graphics card.  But the power supply doesn't have a connector for a PCIe graphics card.  So if you want to upgrade the graphics card later, then the power supply will no longer serve your purpose.  The on-board graphics card is OK for web surfing, word processing, etc. but is not good for gaming.


----------



## fischju_original (Mar 10, 2007)

um...you can get a pc that will perform 10x as good for twice-three times as much
http://www.cyberpowerpc.com/system/cfgc2d.asp?v=d


----------



## juggernaut911 (Mar 10, 2007)

so new MoBo and power supply!


----------



## juggernaut911 (Mar 11, 2007)

ALSO!!!!!!

should I get AMD instead???

EDIT: wuts the difference between Micro ATX, Ultimate ATX, ATX ?


----------



## juggernaut911 (Mar 11, 2007)

I'm thinking AMD for games, is that good?


----------



## Westside (Mar 11, 2007)

Sigh, I've been convinced not too long ago on this board that now Intel is better for everything including gaming.  I'm not an expert, but it seems Intel is better.


----------



## friedchicken (Mar 11, 2007)

how about going on http://fatwallet.com/c/18 and look for FAR powersupply. Get the stuff i told you to get and you'll be happy. except you need another videocard too. 100 will get you 7600GT. Guildwars, halo, Obilivion, CS, Fear all do okay on this board. you'll be gaming for awhile unitl DX10 games comes out.

EDIT: no AMD isnt better for gaming since at the moment. Read reviews on anandtech.com and thg. Focus on getting good CPU at decent price and not buy brand specifically. at the moment, core2 is king. it beats amd for chip of the same price.
Here is the review of AMD FX vs Core 2 Duo vs Core Duo
http://www.anandtech.com/cpuchipsets/intel...spx?i=2795&p=19
Here's a review of what i recommend you to get: e4300
http://www.anandtech.com/cpuchipsets/intel...doc.aspx?i=2903
This is how much some people OC their machine on ddr1 rams with the board i recommended for the cheap soul.
http://forumz.tomshardware.com/hardware/AS...pict226741.html
somepeople are using the same stuff they had on their last machine.
Here is a videocard comparison chart for some games at differnt settings.
http://www23.tomshardware.com/graphics.htm...2=547&chart=213
Hope i change your mind so you wont make a mistake of getting whatever you're getting right now.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Mar 13, 2007)

I am looking at (post links when I have a final list) new MoBo and Processor (think I'm looking at a 2.8) and new Power Supply! I need to learn how to figure out if it'll all work (like the dumb video card)! thnx!


PS: may wait till I get G6 Real (probably 32Mb) it'll take me a while (if I'm *THAT* loco! I just cant be sure... >_>


----------



## friedchicken (Mar 13, 2007)

waiting is good for your budget. the parts only get cheaper. its not like you can get the latest stuff with that much money anyway.

g6real! loco.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Mar 13, 2007)

I think thats good... >_>

G6 4 life yo!!!! or until they stoip making it... or something...


----------



## juggernaut911 (Mar 16, 2007)

lemme confirm this!

All I need is a Power supply that'll accept PCIe?


----------



## friedchicken (Mar 16, 2007)

yes, if you plan on getting a videocard that uses it. all powerful cards with massive heatsinks do.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Mar 16, 2007)

okay! thnx for quick reply!

anyone know where a guide to assemble a PC is?


----------



## friedchicken (Mar 16, 2007)

http://www.tomshardware.com/2002/09/04/bui...n_pc/index.html

EDIT: thanks THG and google.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Mar 16, 2007)

will THIS work?

PS: it says in the specs its a 24pin but the pic says its a 20+4pin!!! ZOMG!!! which is it?!?!?


----------



## Darkforce (Mar 16, 2007)

QUOTE(juggernaut911 @ Mar 16 2007 said:


> will THIS work?
> 
> PS: it says in the specs its a 24pin but the pic says its a 20+4pin!!! ZOMG!!! which is it?!?!?


New motherboards use a 24 pin connection whilst older ones only use 20 pins. All PSUs nowadays come with a 24 pin cable but you can detach the 4 extra pins for use with the older boards if needbe.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Mar 16, 2007)

so... ya? or no???

If I do this... I'll have to depart from my first computer ever... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 it was good to me!!!


----------



## CJL18 (Mar 16, 2007)

lol if you have to ask does this wokr with this i highely advise you to get someone to build you a computer, becuase if you dont know what your doing you can fry you Motherboard or Processor...just ask my dumbass friend


----------



## juggernaut911 (Mar 16, 2007)

ok... this 1 dood built my bros, just this my bro isn't contact with him no more... >_>


----------



## juggernaut911 (Mar 17, 2007)

now I have to just get in contact with the d00d or that other site (the first 1) I forget...

and wait for the power supply... >_>


----------



## juggernaut911 (Mar 17, 2007)

postponded so I can A) buy G6 Real B) get in contact with that guy or learn how goodly...

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=46698&st=0&p=591583


----------



## friedchicken (Apr 10, 2007)

yes revive this thing:
update: core2duo e4300 will drop from 163 to 113on april 22. that is if you saved your money and not get g6.

EDIT: 133 -> 113


----------



## tshu (Apr 10, 2007)

QUOTE(juggernaut911 @ Mar 4 2007 said:


> I'm browsing http://www.tpi-us.com


TPi


----------



## juggernaut911 (Apr 10, 2007)

ya... I'm gonna wait till next Feb/March to buy my new computer. I wont spend any money (no G6 DS Real) besides my already paid off Diamond and bout half way Phantom Hourglass. I thinking I'll have around $325 so MIGHT get Core/2 Duo!!! been working on many setups with newegg! just trying to learn all the compatibility stuff! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Aiming for All around/Gaming computer! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Input is appreciated!


----------



## amptor (Apr 13, 2007)

$210 OH GOD SAVE YOU

these guys will come up with that faster than I will.  anyway if you could spill some more cash, I'd suggest getting an eVGA motherboard, eVGA video card, core2duo, and a couple gigs of ddr2 (corsair or kingston).  All these parts have lifetime warranty, minus the CPU (but the cpu will outlast your computer anyway).


----------



## rice151 (Apr 14, 2007)

A format on my computer with a fresh install of Windows make my computer feel brand new.  Does that count?


----------



## juggernaut911 (Apr 14, 2007)

lets try and be series here folks!!

speaking of OS' tho, should I get Vista with it?


----------

